# Neon tetra with white patch on side



## lilu (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

I recently added three neon tetras to my aquarium to bring the total up to 7. They share the tank with a nerite snail and peaceful Beta. The tank is 23L and has 2 x Anubias, 1 Java fern and 1 x Anubias v. nana. The water readings are:

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 5-10 ppm
pH = 7.2
Temp = 76
Phosphate = 0
Fe = 0
Chelated Fe = 0-0.25
GH = 80
KH = 70
Ca <20
CaCO3 <50
Mg <30
MgCO3<7.3

Gravel vac 1 x week with 30% water change. 10% water changes an additional 1-2 x week.

The day after I brought the three new tetras home I noticed one of them had a patch on its side. This white patch doesn't appear to be in the right place to indicate NTD, since it is just under the blue line, does not interfere with the red but is noticeable because it cuts into the blue from the bottom


The fish is eating fine, interacts with the other fish, has no problems swimming, does not appear to be "itchy" - is not rubbing up against anything. It's colours (blue and red) are just as bright as the other six tetras, none of which exhibit this same patch. It doesn't look "fuzzy" as with patches of fungus I've seen from other pictures in other posts (I've posted a picture). But, it definitely looks like it is on the outside of the fish (not a problem form the inside). Any help would be greatly appreciated in helping figure this out - could it columnaris? or an infection from a trauma?

Thanks!


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't personally tell you what it is, but one of my tetra's had the same thing on him and he died about 4 days after i noticed it. I would say its a form of ick. As for using your gravel vaccuum when you change your water, i was told thats a bad idea because it stirs up bacteria that is in the rocks, and it makes the rest of your water worse. As for how accurate that is im not sure, i've refrained from stiring up my substrate when doing water changes though.


----------



## lilu (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!! I've started a Pimafix/Melafix treatment since my original post to see if that will help.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a problem glad i could be of some assistance.


----------



## TheresaMcMurrough (Jan 27, 2012)

I have used mellafix for this issue also and it worked great. In the meantime try not to stress them as stress can cause sickness and or make it worse


----------

